# Snow Commander - need parts



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Just picked up a 38602 Snow commander snowblower today. Was hard to start then started surging. I took the carb apart and although there were some deposits in the jet holes it didn't look too bad. Cleaned the holes and was ready to put it back together. Noticed one of the brass tangs that hold the cork float were broken so now I need a float. I've read that the float is obsolete (part number 801316). Anyone know if there is a substitute part?
The electric starter motor also seems to be dead. Need to find one of those as well (part number 801247). 
Finally, are these Rtek engines known for surging? 
Thanks


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I know some of the (lawn-boy) duraforce engines were famous for surging, but some re-jetting and other tricks could get them to smooth out.
These are the floats made of cork yes?
Since the linage of the R-tec goes back to the Lawn-boy, I wonder if any of their floats will fit/work? I know they are also made with cork.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

bosco659 said:


> Just picked up a 38602 Snow commander snowblower today. Was hard to start then started surging. I took the carb apart and although there were some deposits in the jet holes it didn't look too bad. Cleaned the holes and was ready to put it back together. Noticed one of the brass tangs that hold the cork float were broken so now I need a float. I've read that the float is obsolete (part number 801316). Anyone know if there is a substitute part?
> The electric starter motor also seems to be dead. Need to find one of those as well (part number 801247).
> Finally, are these Rtek engines known for surging?
> Thanks


This company lists a carb kit, maybe you will get lucky
https://weingartz.com/model/38602-snow-commander-snow-blower/


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Do you have a local parts place you could go look at something in hand?
I looked around and even found that exact question on Briggs' site, not available:facepalm_zpsdj194qh In fact their response was no alternate either. I see part number 
Briggs and Stratton 801422 for around $5 that looks pretty close to the shape of the cork one in the very hard to tell photos on the net. If you can take your old float and look at the other one in hand to see if it might work. Briggs lately has been less than helpful, IMO. Discontinued $5 part with no alternative for a machine they marketed as the premium of premium single stagers is hard to accept. Their replacement carb prices are on par with JD lawn tractor prices:smiley-confused009:


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I called Briggs myself today and they confirm nothing is available. I called my friend at a local shop and he says he has used ones that should fit.

Had a look at the rebuild kit and it is essentially a gasket set.

I agree that this is unacceptable for Briggs to go obsolete on this part without an alternate solution. Oh well - used parts hunting I go and hopefully will not have a surging issue once reassembled.


----------

